# Cuttwood - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

Vaperite were kind enough to send me the range of Cuttwood Juice samples.

http://vaperite.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/cuttwood/



I had tried a few of them before and there is no doubt that the whole Cuttwood range are outstanding juices and high quality! My favourite is still Unicorn Milk which is probably the best Strawberry Juice I have tasted. To me it's a strawberry milkshake without the calories!

Mega Melons has had a name change and used to be called Monster Melons... again a real quality juice. The description says mango, cantaloupe and papaya but for me and my simple taste buds it's Spanspek (which I googled and that's Cantaloupe) most of the way! I actually have a couple of 30ml bottles of this in my stash because I do enjoy this juice for a change of pace from time to time.



Next up was Bird Brains. I did buy myself a bottle of this when I was in Las Vegas last year and didn't like it then and it's still not for me. The description is "A fresh out of the box fruit cereal" but I don't get that... I think this is for someone with better taste buds than me because I don't get much of anything.




The one that surprised me the most (probably because I have never bought it for myself before because I'm not a fan of cinnamon) was Sugar Drizzle. It's described as "An expert balance of cinnamon bakery meets sweet milky cream to create an all-day-vapeable e-sauce"

To me this is a less sweet Cinnabon bun and I love those! I would like this one to be a little sweeter but I will add this to my juice stash because I will vape a tank of this from time to time!

This is the first Cinnamon based juice that I have enjoyed and will continue to enjoy! This was an awesome surprise for me!

Last up was Boss Reserve. Described as "A golden Honey Graham cereal with roasted nut clusters. Drenched in creamy milk and layered with sliced bananas"

This one has a flavour in it I just don't like. But don't be put off by me on this one because there are a few other famous local and overseas "Reserve" juices that the world loves that I don't.

Bottom line is that everyone of the Cuttwood Juices are world class and if your vape budget allows you should try a bottle of it.

Thanks to @Vaperite South Africa for sending these to me for review... they are winners!

I will be taking these samples at the next vape meet in Durban for the locals to try them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom (31/1/16)

I like their "Sugar Drizzle" a lot, stil got it in my stash under the old name "Sugar Bear". I actually vaped it again last week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

Tom said:


> I like their "Sugar Drizzle" a lot, stil got it in my stash under the old name "Sugar Bear". I actually vaped it again last week.



Ahhhhh I thought they had changed names of that as well but couldn't remember... I was fully prepared to hate it but it's a Cinnabon that doesn't affect my Diabetes!


----------



## Tom (31/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhh I thought they had changed names of that as well but couldn't remember... I was fully prepared to hate it but it's a Cinnabon that doesn't affect my Diabetes!


that was my very first Cinnamon vape, and I did not expect too much of it because I don't like it that much in other forms.....but this one is a great flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/2/16)

I must be one of the first.Firstly everyone should know Iam a juice heathen having disliked many more juices than I have liked.
I'm also allergic to (but I still like) the foodstuff this is supposed to be modelled on,but........................I don't like Mega Melons one bit,maybe if it tasted/smelt like a melon it might be better!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

ahh thanks @Rob Fisher, another line of juices I have added to my list of needs to try. I love my strawberry vapes. It going to take me months to get through my entire list of need to tries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/16)

Seems I was a little hasty with my impressions of Mega Melons.Its not just melon its some other things in there as well! Its better at a higher wattage but I still don't get it!

Anyway I have tried the Boss Reserve and the website says 'Boss Reserve E-Liquid is a sweet and delightful cereal oozing with golden honey and crunchy roasted nut clusters. It is then drenched in ice cold creamy milk and finished off with sliced bananas.'

Yes its sweet,very much so,but I don't get that appealing combination of flavours stated in the blurb.

For me its another overpriced,overhyped juice from overseas.

Luckily some our local juice fundi's are putting this lot and others like them to shame in terms of pricing and quality!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/3/17)

Yeah Yeah taste is subjective and all that but Bird Brains(30ml 3mg) is terrible.

Smells and tastes like lime Handy Andy, I am not joking!)
I hope my 60ml 3mg Unicorn Milk is a hell of a lot better.

Edit: Weird, after vaping approx 5 ml, the lime Handy Andy taste and smell have vanished.

Overall, not a bad cereal vape. Does not come close to ANML Looper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (30/3/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yeah Yeah taste is subjective and all that but Bird Brains(30ml 3mg) is terrible.
> 
> Smells and tastes like lime Handy Andy, I am not joking!)
> I hope my 60ml 3mg Unicorn Milk is a hell of a lot better.
> ...



It's because the Handy Andy is first used to clean out your mouth so you can taste the flavour properly afterwards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/3/17)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> It's because the Handy Andy is first used to clean out your mouth so you can taste the flavour properly afterwards


----------

